# russell's tank update



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well, here it is. i think i am liking this layout so far. it almost looks dutch right now, and that's a first for me (and i'm not necessarily proud  . i definately want to use some foreground in this tank, the sword is just a filler for now. i need some glosso, but am having trouble getting my hands on some quality plants. 

i really don't like using hardscape in a tank this narrow 36x12x18. it just seems like a pain. 

and of course all cirtisisms and comments are appreciated and very welcome.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Russel, I really like one half of the tank, but the other half looks really messy since its overgrown and covers the front glass from bottom to top.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i know exactly what you mean baj. that side will be trimmed shortly. it is just there for now to combat any algae. so far, this tank has been very algae-free, and i didn't want to chance it since the whole right side is new plants that are still in shock from the trip in the mail.

but thanks for the comment. i really like how the right side is looking also. my plans are to chop down a lot of the hygro and plant anubias and glosso in front of it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Russell... You have a very healthy clean looking tank. At this point the tank looks very over crowded, no definition between background and foreground. But like you said you are going to remedy that. I will love to see the pics once you have pruned and put in a foreground. Keep us updated ;-)


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i think this tank will look like a shaggy mess until i decide it is stable enough to cut back on the hygro and others. i have toyed with the idea of adding a riccia or moss covered piece of driftwood to the center, but i don't know how that would look.

also, does anyone know of a good source for healthy glosso? i would prefer it in it's submerged form so it doesn't take as long to fill in.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

little update


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

ur plants looks very2 healthy but i see that the plants looks too big for the tank. probably u can choose plants with smaller leaves?


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

that is one of my problems. i do like larger plants, and some day i hope to get a larger tank 75 or 120 gallon. i just don't have the pacients to grow out 100 stems of bacopa carolinina to fill a large area.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

NICE Russell! I think once you get some more of a mid/foreground going this tank will be stunning. What is that red plant in the middle? Also what are your tank specs...(light, ferts, etc?)


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*my bad*

my bad .....i saw your tank specs in your sig


----------



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

You can get good quality glosso from tropica, i dont know if your in the us, if you are am sure you can prob get it there too, over here usually goes for £3GBP a pot, try there website for details, www.tropica.com Any good aquatic outlet will be able to get you a custom order min of 5 pots for no extra charge, which should provide you with a good carpet, also i wouldnt recomend anubias at the front of your tank, my experience with this plant is that while it easy to grow it does go quite large, mine has now taken 2 years and has broken the surface of my tank and has flowered. There are small leaf varieties available but also grow quite large. Hope i dont sound to patronising, tank looks realy clean, polysperma is a must in all new tanks to amass a quick biomass in a new set up to prevent algae, which to its credit has served its purpose in your tank. A very nice small leaf bushy plant is Didiplis Diandra, which reddens as it reaches the surface. Good luck with the glosso i myself find it too difficult to grow.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

mlfishman: i use the estimative index for dosing my ferts. i just find it's the easiest. i add 8ppm no3 and 1.25 ppm po4 every other day. i also dose 6ml of a trace element mix on the opposite days of the no3 and po4. i also do a 50% wc every sunday. after the wc's i always add 15mL of flurish excel. 

andrew: i havn't had any anubias problems so far. this is only nana, but it can still get big. there are always other plants if this one outgrows my tank. i appreciate the link to get glosso, but i have already found some, and i would guess that it arrives at my house tomorrow morning. i will let it grow for a week or so, then take another pic.

thanks again guys!

russell


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well, i took out the sword and added glosso, the only problem is it looks terrable with the glosso in the front and then l. glandulosa behind it. i need some sort of a midground plant. only problem is that with only 12 inches from front to back to work with, i don't really have much room for any midground


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> You can get good quality glosso from tropica, i dont know if your in the us, if you are am sure you can prob get it there too


Tropica is not available in the US, we have strange laws that require the plants to have clean roots free of any material. The rockwool that Tropica uses, while sterile and probably better for keep out nasties, is not legal to have on the roots when imported.


----------

